# Riviera Beach & Spa Resort question for DRI owners



## dbdmora (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello, hopefully a current DRI owner can help me.  This weekend I bought a sampler package with DRI where I got 15K points to use with DRI limited locations. I would like to go to Riviera Beach & Spa Resort CA in September which I hope by then most of the renovation will be complete. 

My question is that I can't book till my account is activated in 14 days. Is there a current owner that can check the DRI website and see if availability for a 2/2 room on 9/18/15 - 9/25/15? As well as how much points it will be, thanks. 

Thanks for your time

Possibly future DRI owner

-dbd


----------



## johnrsrq (Feb 18, 2015)

dbdmora said:


> Hello, hopefully a current DRI owner can help me.  This weekend I bought a sampler package with DRI where I got 15K points to use with DRI limited locations. I would like to go to Riviera Beach & Spa Resort CA in September which I hope by then most of the renovation will be complete.
> 
> My question is that I can't book till my account is activated in 14 days. Is there a current owner that can check the DRI website and see if availability for a 2/2 room on 9/18/15 - 9/25/15? As well as how much points it will be, thanks.
> 
> ...



I found no availability even before and after those dates using DRI's system but I did not check Interval.


----------



## kalima (Feb 19, 2015)

*April May 2015*

All I come up with when I search the whole year is April and May 2015....1 bedrooms only available....points around the 6600 - 7300 approx.


----------



## dbdmora (Feb 19, 2015)

I called reservations and even though I cannot book yet, they told me the same thing, that only 1 bedrooms is available.  Yet when I go to the DRI website and book on the dates I want, it shows me a 2/2 room for $1300.


----------



## TEA CIE (Feb 20, 2015)

Hi, DBD, how much did you pay for the sampler? Just curious. I asked for it but was refused during my sales presentation. Wonder why...


----------



## tschwa2 (Feb 20, 2015)

dbdmora said:


> I called reservations and even though I cannot book yet, they told me the same thing, that only 1 bedrooms is available.  Yet when I go to the DRI website and book on the dates I want, it shows me a 2/2 room for $1300.



Cash rates are from different inventory.  DRI has inventory that they own and they rent it out.  HOA's may have inventory from non paying owners who they allow DRI to rent out (and DRI keeps a commission) and the remaining amount from the rental goes to the HOA so other owners don't have to bear the entire cost of non productive accounts.

You may also see DRI inventory through groupon deals, on expedia, orbitz, etc again this is not inventory that points owners can book.  You may find you can book it cheaper elsewhere than what you paid for you sampler package or what owners pay in MF's.  That's the way it is and that is one of the reasons timeshare owners can become unhappy with ownership.


----------



## dbdmora (Feb 20, 2015)

The sampler was for $2995 for 15K points.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 21, 2015)

Please note that most of the summer (prime) owners of RB&S never converted to Monarch grand vacations (MGV) and never converted to DRI.  So there are almost no weeks available in the summer for anyone in DRI to reserve.  Many RB&S non summer owners did convert to MGV  BUT who knows how many converted to DRI.  That mean there may be very few weeks available to non MGV owners.

Good Luck


----------



## 9391 (Feb 23, 2015)

just got back from DRI presentation , they offered the 15k package for 2495.
My question, they went on about the MGV owners 'transitioning' to DRI and now the owner base goes down and as a result MF's go up,
Mine are now $880 for a use week, thankfully i have bi annual. 

Doesn't seem odd that a big company like that can cause the owners grief by snatching away the owner base ?

How much damage do you take before you are forced to default ???

seems inevitable, unless you knuckle under and buy in


----------

